# Coles Power Models status?



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the status of Coles Power Models is? I understand they are one of the few places to get Welsh coal and a few other odds and ends for live steamers. 

Thanks in advance. 
Rob Lenicheck


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn, "Page not found" What a bummer


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Rob, 
I recieved an order with them since the move to Warren TX, (that was a little over a year ago). The address and phone number still pops up with a google search so you might give that a try. 
Dan


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I would give them a call. This happened once before because they were "having problems with their web hosting service." I mentioned that their website was down and they were surprised to hear that. So they were grateful that I (a concerned customer) let them know. Keep us posted on what you find out if you call them up. 

Regards,


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I just placed a phone order with them yesterday. For info, Google their website: colespowermodels.com. Go to "price list" to see everything that they have and prices, but there is no provision to order online. Good folks, and their line of scale nuts & bolts and Truscale pipe fittings are what I use. 

Larry


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Rob and all, 
I just called Coles Power Models and they are still in business and have Welsh coal I just ordered another batch. He said they have trouble with the domain name about every 6 months or so it seams like they need the siginature of a guy who is not around any more. 
Dan


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I just recieved my 10lbs from them. I had no problems.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

For post above: Welsh coal that is


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Best to be patient, I tried the URL and got a default (splash) page with the legend (in tiny letters), 

"colespowermodels.com expired on 02/08/2010 and is pending renewal or deletion." 

Maybe time to find that guy with the signature, or better still, a different service provider.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Joel, et al, 
Coles has had an on going problem with transfering their domain name. This has and will happen from time to time. It happened to me once and luckily I was able to get their phone number an old receipt and give them a call and place my order.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Update--I just spoke to Ken Rhodes, the owner of Cole's, to let him know that his site is down again. The problem he is having is that the domain name administration wants a signed document saying that the domain name was sold to Ken with the business, and the original owner is dead! So, until this gets ironed out, and if you know what you want, call Ken or Carol at:409-547-3400. The best time is 9-12, Texas time. 

Fortunately, I have catalog #26 (old, from the original Cole's family days), and just use the website for current prices These are still available for sale. 

Larry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Coles are in business and per Carol last week, they are working on a new catalog which should also be online. They get regular shipments of Welsh coal and my price was $1.00 per pound plus shipping. They get 20 lbs. in a large flat rate USPS Priority Mail box, so shipping is reasonable. My postal carrier complained about the weight of the box. I explained what it was and what it went into. She said "neat", asked if she could bring her grand children over and left with a big smile. 

Carol is a delight to talk with and I received my order in two days [Texas to Michigan]. They even had a jet for a Cheddar burner in stock, so I got that too









Regards,

Will

Coles contact information is:

*Coles' Power Models, Inc* *P.O. Box 623* *Warren, TX 77664*

*Voice: (409) 547-3400 *
*FAX: (409) 547-3444* 
For more information or Catalog #26 E-mail us at [email protected] *Hours of Operation (8AM TO 5PM CST) M-F 

*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news. Coles has been around a very long time. They are a staple in our steam hobby.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are needed, I guess Sulpher Springs is out of business, has been for sale, per ads in Steam in the Garden anyway.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Sulphur Springs is the other one. They always had stuff you could not get anywhere else.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered stuff from Coles two days ago. Called them and they picked up the phone almost right away. Same contact info Thumper just gave above.


----------

